

Ask HN: Do you feel that the No. and Quality of submissions dropped? - iworkforthem

Ever since comments points went invisible, less and less quality articles seems to be making HN. And I definitely find myself visiting HN less and less.<p>Is it the same case with you?
======
gnosis
HN does seem to be getting more mainstream and less techy articles voted up.

But this was a trend that started long before comment scores went invisible,
and has nothing to do with them.

It's just a consequence of attracting a larger audience.

